# are there no new sub-$100 analog 24-hours?



## phillyj (Oct 10, 2007)

I find it sad that there are no new sub-$100 true 24 hour watches. I know about the Russians but there isn't anything new. I'd even settle for a quartz. I don't think even Invicta has any. I'd like to find out if there are any 24 hour quartz modules available. Then I could make my own but I don't think they exist. Every search for 24-hour watch turns up pseudo-24 watches.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Try alpha watches.....I think they call it military time watch.


----------



## phillyj (Oct 10, 2007)

Alpha is too big. I did more research and found the Forte watches on 24 hour watch watches dial dials wristwatches wristwatch 24-hour watch

I don't like the designs. Need to do more research. Is there a list of 24-hour movements? I'm looking at ofrei's options but I'm not sure what is what. They only have pics of their mechanicals.


----------



## francis 24/24 (Mar 2, 2006)

Here are some 24-hour quartz movements. They are mentionned in the specs of some quartz watches on this site : 24 hour watch watches dial dials wristwatches wristwatch 24-hour watch

Movements: Ronda 515 24H (Botta watches)
Movements: Ronda 505 24H (Several watches)
Movements: ETA 955.424 (Glycine watch)
Movements: ISA 1198 (LIP watches)


----------



## nz_Fuzzy (May 27, 2007)

Have you seen these ones? Military Time - Military 24-Hour Wrist WatchesThere was some discussion here about them previously


----------



## Wally79 (Jan 18, 2011)

I got one of the 24 hrs watch from the site above (military 12 at top, white dial), overall quality felt cheap/rushed, small even by unisex standard, very poor bracelet and kept poor time when worn it would drift up to 5 minutes per day but when not worn it would stay with in quartz range. Maybe I simply got a defective one, who knows? I know I don't buy from them again.


----------



## derelict (Jul 6, 2014)

francis 24/24 said:


> Movements: Ronda 515 24H (Botta watches)
> Movements: Ronda 505 24H (Several watches)
> Movements: ETA 955.424 (Glycine watch)
> Movements: ISA 1198 (LIP watches)


To bump an OLD thread, which of these three above is the best quality option?


----------



## l3wy (Jun 16, 2012)

derelict said:


> To bump an OLD thread, which of these three above is the best quality option?


The Ronda 505.24H 45 month battery life, -10/+20 sec/month

The Ronda 515.24H seems solidly constructed (from looking at mine), several of the mid-range quartz 24 hour watches use it. According to the spec, 45 month battery life, -10/+20 sec/month

^^^^ I'm having a hard time looking at the spec and coming up with a reason why there are 2 movements.

The ETA 955.424 is apparently the asian made version of the ETA 955.422? This according to another thread on the site: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/movement-question-44443.html Also.. looks like ETA doesn't publish the specs for it.. so.. not sure how it really compares to the Ronda or ISA

ISA 1198 .. there are several variants.. but in general it looks like they're -15/+15 sec per month, 38 month battery life.


----------



## jkn1946 (Nov 26, 2012)

I know this is not entirely responsive to the resurrection but RLT - RLT Watch Co. - True 24 Hour Watch - RLT62 - has a model 62 which uses a 515.24H movement. It is small, 38mm, but quite legible in my opinion. I believe it ran about $125 delivered to USA about a year ago.


----------



## derelict (Jul 6, 2014)

jkn1946 said:


> I know this is not entirely responsive to the resurrection but RLT - RLT Watch Co. - True 24 Hour Watch - RLT62 - has a model 62 which uses a 515.24H movement. It is small, 38mm, but quite legible in my opinion. I believe it ran about $125 delivered to USA about a year ago.


That is kind of what I was looking for but a little more legible. Something similar to this:


----------



## Afka (Sep 23, 2011)

There is a list of 24h (below 100 €) wristwatches constantly offered in German market - Trias, Hummel, Enzo Bellini, JOBO etc. Mostly quartz, but Enzo is automatic.

This year's newcomer is Minoir. I have one with a dial similar to famous Hamilton pocket watches. (Sorry, I don't have a picture here right now.) The newest model by Minoir, presented recently, is Carnac (quartz, about 50 €):


----------



## Afka (Sep 23, 2011)

Afka said:


> I have one with a dial similar to famous Hamilton pocket watches. (Sorry, I don't have a picture here right now.)


Here is the missing picture. This is not my watch, borrowed from auction site. I have similar with black dial. Minoir is offering these watches in different colors. The design as you see is no doubt a homage to Hamilton GCT pocket watch. BTW. The watch size is 47 mm.


----------



## l3wy (Jun 16, 2012)

Big watch.I sorta like that green and gold... but after trying one of the Seiko Alpinists, I know it's not for me


----------

